# Eddy Merckx UMX-S



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

I searched the fixed/SS forum and didn't find anything on this yet...

The inspiration for this bike is nothing less than the bike that broke the one-hour record in Mexico City in 1972. A sleek, simple and strong track bike. It is made of steel and designed to be ridden in the city, and to be used on streets and roads whatever their condition. Its also painted in that inimitable orange colour that reminds us all of Eddy in Mexico.

Eddy Merckx UMX-S 2013 Singlespeed Bike | Evans Cycles

$697

















It appears to have a concentric bottom bracket.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If the inspiration was nothing less than the actual bike ridden by Merckx, they could have at least given it a traditional frame (horizontal top tube, seat stays reaching to the top tube) and wheels with box-section rims. But I understand the motivation for this—you got to sell "fixies" to the people. Long ago, though—do young people really know or care about the Merckx record?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I nearly threw up when I saw this post. I've been into this sport since (and before) the days of Eddy's incredible hour record. This bike bears no resemblance to Eddy's bike other than its fixed gear, two wheels and color.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I nearly threw up when I saw this post. I've been into this sport since (and before) the days of Eddy's incredible hour record. This bike bears no resemblance to Eddy's bike other than its fixed gear, two wheels and color.


^ Word!

This is more what I'd love to find:


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Not very close, indeed


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

yidaguanai said:


> good,This bike bears no resemblance to Eddy's bike other than its fixed gear, two wheels and color.thanks


Hardly that. Eddy's hour record bike didn't have the dark blue downtube panel  And it had a Windsor head tube decal.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

This is horrible. I'm having a hard time believing this still. 
The lowest low from EM cycles; it can't get worse. 
I blame the Hipsters.


----------

